# Mini Hangs!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Noticed today (on different machines so it aint me), that i'm getting brief mini hangs as i think the Sponsors banners are loading.

This has never happened before & is very annoying when typing a response as the cursor vanishes for a couple of seconds, as do the last few letters typed.

When a new banner is loading, the toolbar at the bottom of the IE7 screen, displays the address being loaded (always some fastclip address or sometimes it's ********/banan) & it's at the point the page freezes for a second or 2.

Is this a new feature as it's quite annoyingor is it a problem being ironed out??

Cheers in advance.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Noticed today (on different machines so it aint me), that i'm getting brief mini hangs as i think the Sponsors banners are loading.
> 
> This has never happened before & is very annoying when typing a response as the cursor vanishes for a couple of seconds, as do the last few letters typed.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm getting it too.

Hangs more often than Iraqi ministers.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

And me, definitely annoying.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too - I was just going to post about it. I also get problems with the focus changing from out of the edit box to the explorer buttons and scroll bars so I suddenly get the page scrolling or going back to the previous page etc. :evil: It's just done it again whilst typing this!!!! And again - good grief! :x :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

fixed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Jae


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> fixed


Cheers Jae


----------

